

How to Break Captchas with Python - buckwild
http://www.wausita.com/captcha/

======
mquinlan
It really does seem like auto-solving captchas has its benefits (assuming
spammers already just use crowdsourcing to solve captchas). Utilizing this
could open up the doors to any homebrew captchas services (such as small town
university libraries) that would merely use computer-solved answers as a sort
of "backup".

